# Gentoo starts network device in 100MBit

## Greeny

When i start my Gentoo-system it starts often my network device in 100 MBit mode (and act as an 100MBit device).

If i stop/start the device again it doesn't change anything - but if i restart the whole system it starts in 1Gbit-mode and works fine.

I have observed the following:

activating WakeOnLan helps but no always (after activating WOL it starts sometimes in 1GBit at first boot)

restarting the device don't changes anything but restarting the computer works

plugged in IPhone per USB at boot (only for charging) causes that the system always starts in 100MBit (Maybe its better if i remove other USB-devices, but why?)

a longer starting period (integrity check of harddisc of about 5 minutes) also ended in 100MBit (after reboot in 1Gbit)

I am using the "sky2" as a built-in driver, and here are some informations about my networkcard (onboard):

 *Quote:*   

> description: Ethernet interface
> 
>        product: 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
> 
>        vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
> ...

 

And here the output of "ethtool"

 *Quote:*   

> Settings for eth0:
> 
> 	Supported ports: [ TP ]
> 
> 	Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 
> ...

 

Does anyone know how i can fix this annoying bug?

----------

## massimo

To which device is your network device connected?

----------

## Greeny

The Computer is connected to a Netgear GS 605 v2 Switch.

The network is controled from a Linksys WRT320N with an DD-WRT firmware (Firmware: DD-WRT v24-sp2 (08/07/10) std-usb-ftp)

But other devices connected to this Switch, e.g. QNAP NAS and HP Mini netbook, had never problems with the connectivity-speed.

Today I've done a ethtool eth0 at first boot:

 *Quote:*   

> Settings for eth0:
> 
> 	Supported ports: [ TP ]
> 
> 	Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 
> ...

 

It seems, that there WOL is deactivated, but on next reboot it is activated without changes any settings.

----------

